# Pinoy Roadies



## janix (Mar 24, 2006)

check the new Pinoy Roadies forum for all Filipino roadies (and for those interested too): http://pinoyroadies.proboards58.com

it's still fresh and new. until we get sponsors, hopefully it would be a dot com.


----------



## janix (Mar 24, 2006)

ey, thanks santosjep for the supoprt!


----------

